# Solved: Allocated Memory Alert on SERVER



## Hickyfunkymonkey (Mar 4, 2009)

Over the last few days I have been receiving a number of Email Alerts stating that there is a memory alert on my server......



> Alert on SERVER at 24/03/2009 06:03:54
> 
> A large amount of memory is committed to applications and processes. Consistently high memory usage can cause performance problems.
> 
> ...


Ok so first thing first I went straight to the Task Manager to see what was going on, but to my surprise I was looking at the process list with nothing coming up as unusual, and there were 8 processes running.

The System is Windows 2003 Server (for Small Businesses), running with Service Pack 2.

Any ideas of what is going on? I have been moderating it ever so often over the past week but with nothing suspicious going on!

Thanks


----------



## Hickyfunkymonkey (Mar 4, 2009)

Is there any other details you want me to provide that would help out in this problem???


----------



## ribbles (Apr 6, 2009)

Try using Process Explorer, a Microsoft tool for diagnosing these types of problems. It can be found here.


----------



## Hickyfunkymonkey (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks for the reply, right I have obtained Process Explorer and have got it running on my server. I have made a brief note of when these Alerts have been made:

NIC Allocated Memory Alert on NIC-DC01 at 10/04/2009 02:13:30 - Email Sent Mon 13/04/2009
NIC Allocated Memory Alert on NIC-DC01 at 10/04/2009 02:13:30 - Email Sent Sun 12/04/2009
NIC Allocated Memory Alert on NIC-DC01 at 10/04/2009 01:01:28 - Email Sent Fri 10/04/2009
NIC Allocated Memory Alert on NIC-DC01 at 09/04/2009 08:49:50 - Email Sent Thu 09/04/2009 

As I am not in work during these hours (although I can remote in) is there anyway I could use Process Explorer to make a record of what is going during these times, as you can see I had two from the same day at 2:13:30, but then the day before its and hours or so before and another one in the morning.

Can anyone advise me where to look in order to track what Application/Process is causing this.

Thanks


----------



## Hickyfunkymonkey (Mar 4, 2009)

After some playing about, I have managed to solve it. It was the mssql$sbsmonitor service that was eating into my memory.

Followed solution here: http://msmvps.com/blogs/bradley/archive/2005/02/04/34984.aspx


----------

